# AKC registered names



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

Does anyone have a good website to suggest names? I would like to register Athena because I got her AKC papers and I want to pick a really unique name but...the ideas aren't coming to me.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Pedigreedatabase has a huge name selection list.


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

Thank you!! I'm going to check it out now. 

PS I love your signature..."Waiting" at the Bridge"...So true!!


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

...if you don't mind - I'd like to "steal" the word Waiting from you.


----------

